# Look Out Fishes!!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I just opened my birthday gift from Kathy and I just HAVE to tell someone - - so you all get to hear it, now!!!

WOW!!! It hasn't even been released yet but - when it is - I will be the new owner of a SeaLife DC1200 Elite underwater camera with strobe!!

*WOW! *










































* WOW!*









[ *LOOK OUT FISHES!!!! I CAN'T WAIT TO PLAY!!! *


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

WOW is right. have fun

kevin


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

VERY COOL!! When is it scheduled to be released? AND where is the link to a pic of it!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ember said:


> VERY COOL!! When is it scheduled to be released? AND where is the link to a pic of it!


OK OK ....here's the link, Ember

SeaLife DC1200


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

The Sealife is a great camera. I started off with that. It takes amazing pictures with the addition of a strobe. I ended up giving that camera to my brother for him to use snorkeling and I went with a Sea and Sea DX-2G and added a single strobe. It will make the colors come out amazing. Without the strobe the photos will be "bleached" out. The built in flash is ok for clear water, but for the water I normally dive it will illuminate all the floating particles in the water.

Good luck with the new camera.

The Belize photos were with Sea and Sea camera
The northeastern photos were taken with the Sealife.

External strobe used in Belize








External strobe used in Belize








Built in flash used in northeast waters.








External strobe used in northeast waters


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

outback loft said:


> The Sealife is a great camera. I started off with that. It takes amazing pictures with the addition of a strobe. I ended up giving that camera to my brother for him to use snorkeling and I went with a Sea and Sea DX-2G and added a single strobe. It will make the colors come out amazing. Without the strobe the photos will be "bleached" out. The built in flash is ok for clear water, but for the water I normally dive it will illuminate all the floating particles in the water.
> 
> Good luck with the new camera.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I went back & forth between the SeaLife & Sea and Sea ... several times. Taking all things into consideration, including the # of times/year it is likely to be used, the not-yet-released SeaLife 1200 seemed to make the most sense. Both brands seem to be quite good. I'm hoping I can get away with just the single strobe in our N'east waters. If I don't like the results, well, I can light the subject with a dive light for now and then add a 2nd strobe at some point in the future. I'm sure looking forward to this new dimension of photography!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Wowee! how cool! you musta been a good girl for a whole year!


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> The Sealife is a great camera. I started off with that. It takes amazing pictures with the addition of a strobe. I ended up giving that camera to my brother for him to use snorkeling and I went with a Sea and Sea DX-2G and added a single strobe. It will make the colors come out amazing. Without the strobe the photos will be "bleached" out. The built in flash is ok for clear water, but for the water I normally dive it will illuminate all the floating particles in the water.
> 
> Good luck with the new camera.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I went back & forth between the SeaLife & Sea and Sea ... several times. Taking all things into consideration, including the # of times/year it is likely to be used, the not-yet-released SeaLife 1200 seemed to make the most sense. Both brands seem to be quite good. I'm hoping I can get away with just the single strobe in our N'east waters. If I don't like the results, well, I can light the subject with a dive light for now and then add a 2nd strobe at some point in the future. I'm sure looking forward to this new dimension of photography!!
[/quote]

You should be fine with the single strobe for now. I have been known to use a headlamp to get that little bit more when shooting in some worse conditions. I now have a 21w HID dive light that will provide me with plenty of light. I go into the water prepped for any condition. I usually have the camera clipped off, along with a wreck reel, a speargun, and a catch bag as well for any lobsters I can bring up. I have been out shooting photos in 1' visibility at night, to drift diving in 30' visibility, to doing some wrecks off of Montauk and getting 100' visibility. I like going to "blue water" locations on occasion, but I am on eof the few who likes to dive the Northeast waters.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Wowee! how cool! you musta been a good girl for a whole year!


PHEEEEEW!!! Got in _JUST_ under the wire, too!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

outback loft said:


> You should be fine with the single strobe for now. I have been known to use a headlamp to get that little bit more when shooting in some worse conditions. I now have a 21w HID dive light that will provide me with plenty of light. I go into the water prepped for any condition. I usually have the camera clipped off, along with a wreck reel, a speargun, and a catch bag as well for any lobsters I can bring up. I have been out shooting photos in 1' visibility at night, to drift diving in 30' visibility, to doing some wrecks off of Montauk and getting 100' visibility. I like going to "blue water" locations on occasion, but I am on eof the few who likes to dive the Northeast waters.


No legal lobster diving in NH ...









I've had a C-card since 1971 but haven't been diving in years .... until my Refresh this past Jan. I grew up diving in Long Island Sound/CT ... scrubbed ALOT of boat bottoms & did a fair amount of salvage for my Dad's Power Squadron buddies. Kathy got her Basic C-card in Jan. and does her Open Water Check-Outs on June 5th. We'll be in a fresh water lake then as the ocean is still too cold w/out a drysuit. We'll be diving mostly NH/ME/MA ocean waters thereafter, with trips north to Canada and a few to warmer climes now & then. All the divers up here LOVE the N'east waters. If you can dive HERE, you can dive ANYWHERE! (Trust me - the waters up here are MUCH colder !! Of course, that also makes for better visibility [sometimes] and some interesting sealife







) We're headed to Tobermorey, Ontario for some wreck & cavern diving in July and then to Utila (Honduras) in Jan. 2011 to swim with the Whale Sharks!! Gotta have this underwater photography thing figured out by then!!

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> You should be fine with the single strobe for now. I have been known to use a headlamp to get that little bit more when shooting in some worse conditions. I now have a 21w HID dive light that will provide me with plenty of light. I go into the water prepped for any condition. I usually have the camera clipped off, along with a wreck reel, a speargun, and a catch bag as well for any lobsters I can bring up. I have been out shooting photos in 1' visibility at night, to drift diving in 30' visibility, to doing some wrecks off of Montauk and getting 100' visibility. I like going to "blue water" locations on occasion, but I am on eof the few who likes to dive the Northeast waters.


No legal lobster diving in NH ...









I've had a C-card since 1971 but haven't been diving in years .... until my Refresh this past Jan. I grew up diving in Long Island Sound/CT ... scrubbed ALOT of boat bottoms & did a fair amount of salvage for my Dad's Power Squadron buddies. Kathy got her Basic C-card in Jan. and does her Open Water Check-Outs on June 5th. We'll be in a fresh water lake then as the ocean is still too cold w/out a drysuit. We'll be diving mostly NH/ME/MA ocean waters thereafter, with trips north to Canada and a few to warmer climes now & then. All the divers up here LOVE the N'east waters. If you can dive HERE, you can dive ANYWHERE! (Trust me - the waters up here are MUCH colder !! Of course, that also makes for better visibility [sometimes] and some interesting sealife







) We're headed to Tobermorey, Ontario for some wreck & cavern diving in July and then to Utila (Honduras) in Jan. 2011 to swim with the Whale Sharks!! Gotta have this underwater photography thing figured out by then!!

Thanks for the info!!
[/quote]

Well I know about the lack of lobster diving in NH. I have heard some stories about that. I dive Long Island Sound as well. I do more dives on the Atlantic Ocean side though. I am heading to Pennsylvania this weekend to dive at a place called Dutch Springs. It is a quarry that has amazing visibility. My local dive shop has their own quarry on Long Island but the visibility is horrible. I bought a drysuit last year and will not dive wet around here ever again. I may be heading to the St Lawrence River the end of August, along with doing a trip to the Block Island Pinnacles and a Shark dive. I have a trip scheduled for next June to go to Bonaire for a week, and may go down to the Keys for a week this winter as well.

I was told when I got certified that if I was able to be comfortable diving in these waters I would be comfortable diving anywhere. I can say that is definitely true. I have only called a dive once because of too many divers going in the water in one location. I don't mind bad visibility, that is the reason I took a navigation course and am working on perfecting my skills. I do night dives frequently and have gone in with great vis, and have gone in with horrible vis. UW navigation is great for those times.


----------



## garywies (Aug 23, 2007)

Congratulations on the new camera!
I have one as well. Ok, that's when I can get it away from my sweetie!
You will like Utilla if you like small island life. It is very cozy on the island and I found the food uninviting-it was ok but that's it. The diving was wonderful however. The people are friendly on the island but not so on the mainland (generalization) as it is a VERY poor region and I felt resentment from most folks. Can't say I blame them. Keep your nice stuff (jewelry and stuff) at home.
Have a wonderful time, take some great pictures and enjoy the whales!
Gar


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> We're headed to Tobermorey, Ontario for some wreck & cavern diving in July and then to Utila (Honduras) in Jan. 2011 to swim with the Whale Sharks!! Gotta have this underwater photography thing figured out by then!!


Tobermorey is pretty neat. I'm not a diver but we did go out on the glass bottom boats to see the wrecks. There is a good seafood restaurant right overlooking the harbour too. We stayed at the Bruce Peninsula National Park just outside of Tobermorey. There are no services there and they are more geared to tents and pop ups but we managed to squeeze our 26RS into a site. We hiked the Bruce Trail to the Grotto to watch people cliff jumping (but not for me). Boy, that Georgian Bay water is cold!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We started our adventures in RVing up there 6 years ago. Had a 2 week run of Bagpiping competition over near Quebec (the GlenGary Highland Games) followed by Dog Showing in Owen Sound (the GreyBruce cluster) - so we rented a C-Class for the trip and got hooked!! Some friends joined us from Buffalo so we had the luxury of a car, too - did lots of driving around the lake, followed the "Waterfall Tour", played in Tobermorey, hiked the Bruce Trail, took the glass bottom boat tour over a few wrecks in FathomFive, and rode the Zodiac out to FlowerPot island for a day. Even came back to the States with Seeker's 1st Obedience Title!!! Bruce County holds a special place in our hearts!!

It's a beautiful area and, this time, we're gonna spend the full 2 weeks there - diving Georgian Bay and checking out those wrecks - up close & personal !!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow that is to cool, I can't wait to see all the great pictures you will take with that camera. I love seeing your pictures.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks, Bill. The camera is 'sposed to be in in 2 weeks ... we'll see.







Then, I'll spend some time in the Dive Shop's pool .... just playing with it to see what it _*(I)*_ can do.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

N7OQ said:


> Wow that is to cool, I can't wait to see all the great pictures you will take with that camera. I love seeing your pictures.


What Bill said!!


----------

